# [solved] netatalk connection failure after upgrade 2->3

## Seron

I can see that my gentoo server is advertised in Finder (OS X 10.8.5) but any connection attempt immediately fails.

Here are the logs after a avahi/netatalk restart and two connection attempts:

/var/log/everything/current (gentoo):

```
Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] avahi-daemon 0.6.31 starting up.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] WARNING: No NSS support for mDNS detected, consider installing nss-mdns!

Nov 27 14:07:13 [dbus] [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.Avahi'

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Successfully called chroot().

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Successfully dropped remaining capabilities.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Loading service file /services/afpd.service.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Loading service file /services/sftp-ssh.service.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Loading service file /services/ssh.service.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Joining mDNS multicast group on interface enp2s10.IPv4 with address 192.168.xxx.yyy.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] New relevant interface enp2s10.IPv4 for mDNS.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Network interface enumeration completed.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Registering new address record for fe80::20a:xxxx:yyyy:zzzz on enp2s10.*.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Registering new address record for 192.168.xxx.yyy on enp2s10.IPv4.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [avahi-daemon] Registering HINFO record with values 'I686'/'LINUX'.

Nov 27 14:07:13 [netatalk] Netatalk AFP server starting

Nov 27 14:07:13 [cnid_metad] CNID Server listening on localhost:4700

Nov 27 14:07:14 [avahi-daemon] Server startup complete. Host name is gentooserver.local. Local service cookie is 1835457466.

Nov 27 14:07:15 [avahi-daemon] Service "gentooserver" (/services/ssh.service) successfully established.

Nov 27 14:07:15 [avahi-daemon] Service "gentooserver" (/services/sftp-ssh.service) successfully established.

Nov 27 14:07:15 [avahi-daemon] Service "gentooserver" (/services/afpd.service) successfully established.

Nov 27 14:07:15 [afpd] Netatalk AFP/TCP listening on 192.168.xxx.yyy:548

Nov 27 14:07:15 [afpd] *** WARNING *** The program 'afpd' uses the Apple Bonjour compatibility layer of Avahi.

Nov 27 14:07:15 [afpd] *** WARNING *** Please fix your application to use the native API of Avahi!

Nov 27 14:07:15 [afpd] *** WARNING *** For more information see <http://0pointer.de/avahi-compat?s=libdns_sd&e=afpd>

Nov 27 14:07:16 [afpd] pam_unix(netatalk:session): session opened for user seron by (uid=0)

Nov 27 14:07:16 [afpd] AFP3.3 Login by seron

Nov 27 14:07:18 [afpd] AFP logout by seron

Nov 27 14:07:18 [afpd] dsi_stream_read: len:0, unexpected EOF

Nov 27 14:07:18 [afpd] afp_over_dsi: client logged out, terminating DSI session

Nov 27 14:07:18 [afpd] pam_unix(netatalk:session): session closed for user seron

Nov 27 14:07:18 [afpd] AFP statistics: 0.58 KB read, 0.44 KB written

Nov 27 14:07:19 [afpd] pam_unix(netatalk:session): session opened for user seron by (uid=0)

Nov 27 14:07:19 [afpd] AFP3.3 Login by seron

Nov 27 14:09:24 [afpd] AFP logout by seron

Nov 27 14:09:24 [afpd] dsi_stream_read: len:0, unexpected EOF

Nov 27 14:09:24 [afpd] afp_over_dsi: client logged out, terminating DSI session

Nov 27 14:09:24 [afpd] pam_unix(netatalk:session): session closed for user seron

Nov 27 14:09:24 [afpd] AFP statistics: 0.65 KB read, 0.49 KB written

Nov 27 14:09:26 [afpd] pam_unix(netatalk:session): session opened for user seron by (uid=0)

Nov 27 14:09:26 [afpd] AFP3.3 Login by seron
```

/var/log/system.log (OS X):

```
Nov 27 14:09:26 mycomputername.mydomain NetworkBrowserAgent[319]: SharePointBrowser::handleEnumerateCallBack returned -6600

Nov 27 14:09:26 mycomputername kernel[0]: ASP_TCP CheckReqQueueSize: increasing req queue from 32 to 128 entries. so 0xffffff80427d84a0
```

/etc/netatalk/afpd.conf (gentoo):

```
[Global]

uam list = uams_guest.so uams_dhx.so uams_dhx2.so

log level = default:info

[Homes]

basedir regex = /home

[myshare]

path = /home/seron
```

pam is mentioned in the afpd log. Could it have anything to do with it?

I've deleted .Apple* files/directories in the myshare path directory.

edit: Included avahi and netatalk entries in the server log.

net-fs/netatalk-3.0.5-r1

net-dns/avahi-0.6.31-r2

----------

## Seron

Solved this by using /etc/afp.conf instead of /etc/netatalk/afpd.conf.

----------

